# pastry table hight



## hendel (May 11, 2003)

I am redoing my kitchen and want to use one section of countertop for rolling out dough. Dose anyone the hight of a pastry table

Thanks

Hendel


----------



## altitude baker (Oct 17, 2005)

I would think that that would depend on your height. Make it comfortable for yourself. I think tables in pastry shops are way too short. But I'm 6'2"


----------



## hardwick (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi, 
This is my first time to respond to someone on the internet. I have a pastry table and it is 31 inches tall, but I am 5'5" tall. I think it all depends on how tall you are.

Hope this helps.

Hardwick


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I use an oak table, 48 X 36 inches. I had it built so that the work surface is 37 inches from the floor.
I am 6'2, and have long arms, so this height works for me.
I suggest that you visit a furniture store, or kitchen supply store, take your tape, and check various heights for what seems comfortable to you.

Best of luck, and congratulations on your improved kitchen :lips:


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

it all depends on what is comfy for you. I sometimes have to stand on a stool to roll out some items so I can work my rolling pin more efficiently.


----------

